# company web sites for driver updates



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/updatemanagement/drivers/directory.mspx


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Some download links:*

*Acer*

*Compaq*

*Creative AutoUpdate* (AutoUpdate does not support Vista - download the software manually)

*Dell*

*Emachines*

*Gateway*
*
Hewlett-Packard*

*Packard Bell*

*Sony*

*Toshiba*


*Motherboard manufacturers' download pages*


----------

